# EGit-Synchronisation der gleichen Datei



## AtroCty (26. Feb 2014)

Hey Leute,

im Rahmen unserer Ausbildung sollen wir Projekt erarbeiten, wobei wir als Programmierteam eine Android-App schreiben.

Dazu wollte ich Git verwenden, da ich es schon für etwaige Minecraft-Plugins verwendet habe. Allerdings meistens nur, um Rescourcen für mich selbst zu forken.

Nun wollte ich gerne unsere Arbeiten synchronisieren. Es ist alles schon fertig eingerichtet.
Allerdings stoßen wir auf ein Problem, wenn wir zeitgleich die selbe Datei bearbeiten. Dies ist bei der Android-Programmierung fast unabdinglich. (XML und R-Bibliotheken werden automatisch gesyncht)

Wir kann ich jetzt Pushen/commiten, ohne dass dabei Source-Code verloren geht ? Wenn eine Person hochlädt, und dann der nächste Pullt und gleich wieder commiten möchte, lädt er die veränderten Zeilen nicht. Ich hoffe ihr versteht die Problematik.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
Grüße aus dem Norden

AtroCty

€DIT: Dazu muss ich natürlich hinzufügen, dass wir Eclipse und das damit verbundene Plugin Egit verwenden.


----------



## kurztipp (1. Mrz 2014)

Hallo,

das Kapitel Kleine-Teams im ProGit Handbuch könnte Dir evtl. helfen.

Gruß


----------



## nvidia (3. Mrz 2014)

AtroCty hat gesagt.:


> [...]Wir kann ich jetzt Pushen/commiten, ohne dass dabei Source-Code verloren geht ? [...]



Bei Git geht kein Code verloren, es sei denn du machst einen Force-Push in einen Branch nach upstream. Das ist aber ein no-no wenn man nicht weiß was man tut.


----------

